# Honey Sunset Gouramis



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought 2 honey sunset gouramis yesterday and are they beautiful and awesome ! From the start, leisurely swimming around their 20 gallon tank.
I'd like to eventually add more gouramis. Any type better suited with the
honey sunsets ? Suggestions ? 
Thanks !!


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

In a 20 gal I wouldn't add any additional labyrinth fish. Your pair could be territorial and even aggresive with a new gourami tankmate.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. In my 20g I've got 4 Fire Honey Gouramis (1 male, 3 females) but I added them all together and when they were young, so they've grown up as a happy group. There is the odd female/female chase, but normally they get along fine. 

Mixing gourami species doesn't work in a 20g tank... males don't tolerate females of another species, and they don't tolerate other males at all.

Try adding a school of smaller fish like Neons or Cardinals.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 5 zebra danios in with the 2 honey sunsets currently in the 20 gal.
(The zebras came over from my 29 gallon.)
I'm not sure I want another schooling fish. 
Any other fish that would go well with this mix ?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure..... I don't know if there's another fish that can be kept singly (since you don't want schools) that will be compatible with Gouramis...... what about a dwarf species of pleco? (They need real drift wood though because they eat it.) You just don't want to overstock the tank that's all.


----------

